# The Clear Deere at home depot



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

has anyone seen the L's at home depot? i was in there today.. they've got an L111 with a clear plastic resin hood... 

Why would they do that?? 


It looked a little goofy.. i mean, i guess it would be nice to see the motor spinning - for about 5 seconds...but besides for a novelty of having a clear plastic hood.. why would anyone want one? 


When i think deere, i think green and yellow.. not green and yellow and a clear hood.. 
didnt apple try this once with a clear chassis? maybe its ok for a pc or even for a soft drink.. like pepsi clear.. 
But if im gonna spend the money and buy a John Deere.. you can bet it will be green not clear... .


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

Have not seen this yet.

May have to take a trip to DEPOT with out her knowing.

I am not allowed to go unattended to Home depot as I seem to spend to much money there.

:money: Bob :quiet:


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

I think it is just for demonstration purposes so you get a better view of where the backfiring and smoking on startup is coming from on the kohler motor.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*I SAW IT*

Yesterday, I think it is a demo to show the yard dogs what's under the hood. My thoughts are that it is impractical as every little scuff is going to show. Bet the darn things become collectable.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Its a store demo they are not for sale. My guess is they don't want everybody opening the hoods and taking a chance of breaking them.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: I SAW IT*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *Yesterday, I think it is a demo to show the yard dogs what's under the hood. My thoughts are that it is impractical as every little scuff is going to show. Bet the darn things become collectable. *


I already know guys that are trying to buy the clear hood models to stick away for the future.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Its a store demo they are not for sale. My guess is they don't want everybody opening the hoods and taking a chance of breaking them. *


:furious: :furious: :furious: :lmao: :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Its a store demo they are not for sale. My guess is they don't want everybody opening the hoods and taking a chance of breaking them. *


:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Nov 12, 2004)

I saw one and I will get my hands on one. I bet in 50 years I could sell it for a cool million, or by todays standards if you figure in inflalation about $50,000


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Ya My HD has had them. I do belive it is just for Demo. Saves opening of the hoods, and kinda catched your eye. I was also thinking how much those bad boys will be worth in 20-30 years.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Yep, I seen it the other day and imdediately had thoughts it was a cutaway model for display......Wrong, just a clear hood so you can see whats there without opening it..........I was hoping to see a cutaway of an engine, tranny, and all sorts of other neat stuff just like cutaway models of yesteryear, something you rarely see any more. Used to love seeing cutaways and actual operating items in dealers showrooms, and maintenence shops......


----------



## Aaron357 (Oct 31, 2004)

Just left my local HD. I saw the clear hooded JD. This one has a sticker on it that says, "Display unit only Not for sale or use".


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> *Yep, I seen it the other day and imdediately had thoughts it was a cutaway model for display......Wrong, just a clear hood so you can see whats there without opening it..........I was hoping to see a cutaway of an engine, tranny, and all sorts of other neat stuff just like cutaway models of yesteryear, something you rarely see any more. Used to love seeing cutaways and actual operating items in dealers showrooms, and maintenence shops...... *


I've seen some cool cutaways on some Ag equipment at a local university. I really liked the planetary gears cutaway. It's been awhile, but I think it was a tractor rear diff. You could turn or hold either axle. Made the concept a lot easier to understand.


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Durwood , U look differant , have u did something with your hair ??


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I think Durwood had some plastic surgery...........sure hope he did not pay for it!:furious: :furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

I just forgot to shave the last couple of days. ong: :riding: outta here Bye angel :grapevine :rockin: :elephant: ong: :shower: :drinkin: :twoonone: :ride: :night: :hello: :jumprope: :headclap: :starwars: :call: :argue:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Carl Spangler _
> *Just left my local HD. I saw the clear hooded JD. This one has a sticker on it that says, "Display unit only Not for sale or use". *



Mine had the same sticker. Don't remember that being on it last time I was in though. They are probably sick of people wanting to buy it.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Speaking of clear things a cut aways, my friend has a Dodge pickup truck and has actually installed a clear polycarbonate rear differential cover on it...........Ain;t no telling why he did this, but the clear cover cost him $139.00 plus S&H........duh...........Its neat in a sense, being able to see your ring gear and such, but what does it prove. I told him some day he is gonna pay when it gets damaged and he looses his fluid from the rear. I also asked h im if he was going to install on e of those littl;e remote mounted cameras in his truck so he could watch it in action as he goes down the road.........IIRC its called the "Clear Gear"


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chipmaker _
> *..... I also asked h im if he was going to install on e of those littl;e remote mounted cameras in his truck so he could watch it in action as he goes down the road.........IIRC its called the "Clear Gear" *


:furious: Maybe he could get someone else to drive it so he could run behind it for a "visual".


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

The clear hood is not listed on JDParts.com, so apparently you can't order one for yourself.


----------

